# Tray stand with shelf



## Boston Oak (Jun 8, 2019)

Does anyone know where I can buy a tray stand with a shelf like the ones in the links below:

http://www.globalsources.com/si/AS/...y-Finished-Folding-Tray-Stands/1123838841.htm

https://www.grainger.com/product/CSL-Folding-Tray-Stand-12Y337

I don't want to buy them directly from China or from Grainger.

I'm hoping there are other companies that make them.

The tray stand would be used to hold a large black tray that has 8-12 plates of food with a plate cover on each plate. The waiter will then remove the covers and serve a nearby table of guests, 3 plates at a time. As the plate covers are removed, they will be placed on the shelf below. So this is the idea. You'll be surprised how difficult it's been to find tray stands with a shelf.

If anyone knows of a place I can buy or order them, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/search/folding-tray-stand.html


----------



## Boston Oak (Jun 8, 2019)

halb,

Thank you very much! From the link you kindly shared with me, I saw this:

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/cs...nd-with-stainless-steel-shelf/3881054SC1.html

I'm going to show it to my colleagues at work.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Yes, same one that Grainger has.


----------

